# Digital Cockpit: Can you see the Odometer while the engine is running?



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

From what I can tell, the odometer is only visible on the digital cockpit screen for a few second right after I shut the Atlas off. What I'd like to know is if there's a way to see the current odometer reading on any of the screens while driving down the road (or simply when the engine is running.) I asked my dealership and they were clueless :banghead:.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Did you switch off the cruise control? I experience that when you have the cruise control on you won’t see the odometer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Turn off cruise control through your left hand steering wheel button and you will see your cruise control speed setpoint get replaced by the odometer on the bottom row near the fuel gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

chjud said:


> Did you switch off the cruise control? I experience that when you have the cruise control on you won’t see the odometer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Genius, thanks! That was it. I hadn't turned it off since we got the car. Funny that multiple dealer "specialists" didn't know that. 

Thankful for this forum. It's always a good place to look for help.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Turn off cruise control through your left hand steering wheel button and you will see your cruise control speed setpoint get replaced by the odometer on the bottom row near the fuel gauge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dachman1 said:


> Genius, thanks! That was it. I hadn't turned it off since we got the car. Funny that multiple dealer "specialists" didn't know that.
> 
> Thankful for this forum. It's always a good place to look for help.


I have to use the cruise control on the Atlas I have not tried it yet. Now with this at least if I use it and notice no odometer I will know why. Great responses.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dachman1 said:


> ....Funny that multiple dealer "specialists" didn't know that......


And a "smart" owner with a driver's license can't read an OM......


----------



## azzurro (May 6, 2001)

This same thing drove me nuts for the first two weeks I had this car. Read the manual, searched online, but never found anything. My teenage son figured it out in about two minutes. Apparently, I’m old now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Besides digital gauges what does the digital cockpit provide? does it also show the full map while using nav?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

audifan22 said:


> Besides digital gauges what does the digital cockpit provide? does it also show the full map while using nav?


yes full Nav. And I finally got to test it yesterday and it works excellent. I just wish they had programed a few more view options Like having a complete full screen of Nav with just digital speedo and the drive mode. I still would live to figure out if it can display the gear it is in too.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

azzurro said:


> ....Read the manual, searched online, but never found anything.....


So, bad eyesight or poor reading comprehension?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone else find it weird that the average MPGs markers are by 6 and not 5? (My fingers are too fat to mark up the photo and show all on my phone)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> Does anyone else find it weird that the average MPGs markers are by 6 and not 5? (My fingers are too fat to mark up the photo and show all on my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen mine give odd numbers. Reset the your avg economy in the car menu section and see if that gives you the odd numbers too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have seen mine give odd numbers. Reset the your avg economy in the car menu section and see if that gives you the odd numbers too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I mean, the 'dash marks' on the gauge are weird. Each dash mark counts for 6 MPGs... 0 - 6 - 12 - 18 - 24 - 30 - 36 - 42 - 48 - 54 - 60. I was only able to write in 12 & 30 because my iphone penmanship marking up a photo is awful. 

I just think it's super weird that they designed it to count by 6's rather than 5's.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ToySlacker said:


> No, I mean, the 'dash marks' on the gauge are weird. Each dash mark counts for 6 MPGs... 0 - 6 - 12 - 18 - 24 - 30 - 36 - 42 - 48 - 54 - 60. I was only able to write in 12 & 30 because my iphone penmanship marking up a photo is awful.
> 
> I just think it's super weird that they designed it to count by 6's rather than 5's.


How does this make any difference? :screwy:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> No, I mean, the 'dash marks' on the gauge are weird. Each dash mark counts for 6 MPGs... 0 - 6 - 12 - 18 - 24 - 30 - 36 - 42 - 48 - 54 - 60. I was only able to write in 12 & 30 because my iphone penmanship marking up a photo is awful.
> 
> I just think it's super weird that they designed it to count by 6's rather than 5's.


I see what you mean. This is weird. My old Murano also had a weird system


----------

